# Root method for Atrix GB



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

My GF has the Atrix on stock rooted froyo, but I can't find anything straightforward about how to go to GB and stay rooted. I think XDA had something, but I can't make sense of half of what they're talking about.

If someone could catch me up to speed I would appreciate it. I'm usually good about this stuff but I'm hesitant since it isn't my phone.


----------



## made2last (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you have an unlocked bootloader?

You can unlock bootloader, then flash a rooted version of gingerbread on CWM.

I did the OTA, unlocked BL, added CWM, then member name Kamma built a root.zip that's flashable in CWM.

Don't think you need to unlock bootloader for this.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

"made2last said:


> Do you have an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> You can unlock bootloader, then flash a rooted version of gingerbread on CWM.
> 
> ...


I didn't unlock the bootloader but I found an easy way to root it after looking a bit more. I'll post it in the wiki later today.


----------

